# Putnam Propulsion AERO-1 Light Weight/HD 1/12th Oval Body Released!!!



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

The Aero-Gods have completed the task in the nick of time!!! Our new *AERO-1 '05 DC-12 *Light Weight/High Downforce 1/12th Oval Body has just rolled out of the wind tunnel in time for the Snowbirds. This body weighs about _9-10 grams_ _less_ than the other currently available 1/12th Oval bodies, and includes some new, innovative features:

-Updated Length and Width Aero Package for today's current design 1/12th Oval cars

-(4) Molded Fender Braces (can be added for additional bracing and support)

-Bolt On Rear Spoiler

-New High Down Force Aero Package

-Utilizes the Latest 2005 Nextel Cup Body Design and Aero Technologies

-Exterior Clear Overspray Paint Film included

We will have these available at the Snowbirds!!!

Todd Putnam
Putnam Propulsion


----------



## Mark Recio (Dec 3, 2001)

Todd,

2x Please!

thx,

Mark


----------



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

These are going to be a short run item, so stock up why you can. First come, first serve. We should have about 30-35 at the track, and based on the email and phone calls we've rec'd so far, I wouldn't wait!:thumbsup: 

Thanks,
TP


----------



## Ginsu (Dec 1, 2004)

can you post a pic of one painted please and will it come with window masks and decals? Thanks


----------



## SHADOW (Oct 14, 2001)

Pics posted on the oval page:wave: Now you know what it looks like Todd:lol: 



Todd Putnam said:


> These are going to be a short run item, so stock up why you can. First come, first serve. We should have about 30-35 at the track, and based on the email and phone calls we've rec'd so far, I wouldn't wait!:thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks,
> TP


----------



## B-man777 (Feb 24, 2005)

hey todd:cool lookin bodies.when will we see them up on your site and when will your site be updated?the latest news i see there is from fall 2003?thanks for the help and good luck in 2005


----------

